# Cold Sore during 2WW



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there, I'm 5dp3dt and woke up this morning with a massive cold sore on my lip, I'm really worried it could affect implantation is there any evidence of this?  Also could I use blistex or am I better off just taking some paracetamol for the pain and let it run its course?

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It will have no effect on implantation, so don't worry. No point in using anything if the cold sore is already established. Paracetamol is fine for any pain and you can use Vaseline to keep skin moist if needed.


----------



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for replying and putting my mind at rest


----------

